# Thousand Word Images and Alien Skin Workflow Articles



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 29, 2013)

I have been asked by several members to share processing workflow information. The following is a series of articles that I wrote for Alien Skin Software, specifically about a few ways that I incorporate Alien Skin Exposure 5 into my workflow.

The three pieces of software discussed in these articles are: Lightroom, Photoshop, and Exposure 5.

http://blog.alienskin.com/dustin-abbotts-from-good-to-great-part-1


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 29, 2013)

P.S. There are total of three parts to this article series. The other two will go live over the next week or so and I will share links to this thread.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 29, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I have been asked by several members to share processing workflow information. The following is a series of articles that I wrote for Alien Skin Software, specifically about a few ways that I incorporate Alien Skin Exposure 5 into my workflow.
> 
> The three pieces of software discussed in these articles are: Lightroom, Photoshop, and Exposure 5.
> 
> http://blog.alienskin.com/dustin-abbotts-from-good-to-great-part-1





TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I have been asked by several members to share processing workflow information. The following is a series of articles that I wrote for Alien Skin Software, specifically about a few ways that I incorporate Alien Skin Exposure 5 into my workflow.
> 
> The three pieces of software discussed in these articles are: Lightroom, Photoshop, and Exposure 5.
> 
> http://blog.alienskin.com/dustin-abbotts-from-good-to-great-part-1



Thanks TWI by Dustin Abbott for sharing 

As always, man, I enjoy seeing your works. LOVE the photo below

Dylan


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2013)

This writing reminds me of a prediction I made shortly after I got the first iPhone... that eventually the "photographic middle ground" will disappear. That in a sea of people with 40 megapixel cameras in their pockets will still be photographers that can produce exceptional images. Those photographers will not be swallowed up by the proliferation of technology, but will stand out even more. Technology isn't reducing the divide between mediocre and exceptional photography, it's actually driving it.

I'm looking forward to reading the rest of the articles, thank you!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is the second part of the series. This is about doing the simple things in a workflow that help to give an image an extra bit of punch.

http://blog.alienskin.com/dustin-abbotts-from-good-to-great-part-2


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is the third and final article from the series. This one focuses on making a very different finished product through processing workflow.

http://blog.alienskin.com/dustin-abbotts-from-good-to-great-part-3?preview=true


----------



## daltech (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Dustin !


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 30, 2013)

Many thanks for sharing, this is much appreciated!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 30, 2013)

ablearcher said:


> Many thanks for sharing, this is much appreciated!





daltech said:


> Thanks for sharing Dustin !



You're welcome, guys. These articles are not incredibly thorough, but hopefully they do give some insight into workflow.


----------

